# Eleven best train stations



## SanAntonioClyde (Mar 2, 2015)

Photo spread shown in thrillist.com. Was surprised how many I have been thru as well as some that I thought should have been included in an expanded list


----------



## MrFSS (Mar 2, 2015)

Direct *Link*


----------



## caravanman (Mar 3, 2015)

I am guessing the stunning station shown as Utica, is not the one Amtrak uses? Amtrak's website says they don't even have any restrooms at their station, stunning in a different way, I guess...

Ed


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 3, 2015)

caravanman said:


> I am guessing the stunning station shown as Utica, is not the one Amtrak uses? Amtrak's website says they don't even have any restrooms at their station, stunning in a different way, I guess...
> 
> Ed


That is the Beautiful Amtrak Station in Utica Ed! ( ex New York Central)It also serves the Adirondack Scenic Railroad and as the Greyhound Station.

It was rehabbed with Federal Funding and upstairs there are Government Offices.

I waited for the Lake Shore Ltd. to CHI here one winter evening a couple of years ago, and there was a very good Italian Restaurant in the Waiting Room, not sure if its still there? Downtown Utica is pretty dead like lots of Rustbelt Cities!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 3, 2015)

Those are some really nice stations. I've only seen five of these from the inside. Boy did they screw up Denver. I mean I'm glad they restored it but that train shed looks like an eyesore to me. Thanks for starting the thread.


----------



## Metra Electric Guest (Mar 11, 2015)

More importantly - when did Ohio or Amtrak start service between Akron and Cinci?


----------

